# electronic voltage regulator



## megapico (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi i want to say Hello to all members i am new in that forum 
i have an issue i bought a generator Onan 25 dkaf but without the regulator,ibought a pcb 300-2880 and made the connection according to the schematic but nothing seams to work ,i found that the generator was using a vr21 BOARD .MY QUESTION IS CAN I CONVERT THE 300-2880 TO WORK AND HOW DO I CONNECT THE BOARD
tHANKS FOR YOUR help
rEGARDS
MEGAPICO


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi megapico 


Generators come in 2 types of engines, gasoline or diesel. The wiring systems are completely different from one another, including the controller boards for each type of engine. Please post the schematic and both PCB boards so we could advise you better.



Note: Please add the serial number of your generator on your next post.


----------



## megapico (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply i will send you all spec for the Onan 25dkaf diesel engine Kubota
regards
megapico


----------



## megapico (Apr 30, 2010)

here are the specs
Model:25 DKAF
Serial#:J970655377
spec:85944c
Frq:60 HZ
Regards
Megapico


----------



## megapico (Apr 30, 2010)

also i am trying to send somes pictures but everytime my internet restart
i d'ont know wy?


----------

